

How To Get 100k Free For Your Startup C/o M.Birch, M.Butcher - connorp
http://bullethq.com/ebook-how-to-get-100k-free-off-the-government.php

======
connorp
Hey HN,

We created this guide after running through the process ourselves and thought
we'd put something together to help the community. It's about 136k in total
you can get. We got some tips from other startups guys and popped it all
together into a pdf with infographic.

Hope you find it helpful. Let me know your feedback @bullethq

------
blackdogie
I was actually just reading this today. It would be smart if you had an email
collection field so that people could get updates to this (assuming you plan
to keep it up to date).

While I'm not a fan of the paywithtweet feature, the document does have value.
(hint the pay with FB doesn't really work 100%)

~~~
connorp
Hey,

We looked at some other products around sharing but it was working out at a
cost of nearly a euro a share. Seemed crazy, but your right it's not idea.
We'll make it better over time. We had a bit of a push to get the new
marketing site up etc.

Glad you find it useful, took a while to put it together in a useful way.

Pete

